

'Your Call Is Important to Us': Designing the Best 'on Hold' Experience - davesailer
http://www.cbc.ca/radio/thecurrent/the-current-for-june-1-2015-1.3095021/your-call-is-important-to-us-designing-the-best-on-hold-experience-1.3095039

======
a3n
When the automated menu asks you to say or press information, _actually record
it, and make sure every human or robot forward in the chain has that
information and doesn 't ask for it again_.

